# fishing n wales uk



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

:lol: :lol: hi all planning my first trip of 2008 the weather man has forcast freezing conditions and snow a possibility :lol: :lol: im off to get some bait tomorrow squid,mackeral and either lug worm or rag worm :lol: :lol: 
its great to get out on these crisp nights or mornings it just means that most of my venues are not possible to get to which is a bit of a b*mmer :lol: :lol: 
i will post hopefully pics and report on my return tight lines lw :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdNe6ewAACBfgEAQQKcACgAgkAA/59+wIACEGqn+qbTUmynqHlDaGibU/VBqeSnqZMmmiAZNA0xBe4apbA+F09jhZSar4deaSR5iGu4nbdRWGHOkK9hkR0ziHIEKHyrCV3PFzrYoubUoI/Zt3y/YtaU5gLvrGFzHIljw0hzw6cnc2ZU+KIRagjbPsN4YUnoTikiL6quUtC92Mr2NoxDJCYU3YZlxCxhxX+LuSKcKEhpr3T2A


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Well done mate. looking forward to your report....as always.

The great thing is, our winter is your summer. Then we will look at your posts with envy.


----------



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

hi lonewolf, good luck fishing, dont forget to take a good pair of gloves with you, i remember all to well my cold frost bitten fingers whilst fishing for whiting off the local pier back in swansea, if its any consulation its too hot or me to fish of the yak down here in oz, 39deg today or there abouts, too bloody hot anyway, i am looking forward to some early starts when the mornings are much cooler, happy new year mate, steve taff


----------

